# Fracino con2e dual fuel carbon build up.



## Olly18 (8 mo ago)

Hi Guys, 
Looking for a bit of advice, I have a fracino CON2E dual fuel machine, it's 15month old and started out as an excellent machine but has started to develop a few problems.
First issue machine has excessive carbon in boiler area, done all the checks for gas pressure / ventilation burner etc , all drew a blank.
My gas engineer thinks it could be an incorrect jet or faulty burner, the jet size is not marked on the jet when it was removed from machine .
Has anyone else had similar issues?
Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Contact Fracino, they have the parts and the specialist information.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Propane or Butane? 
Blue bottle butane is pretty dirty gas. 
Jets are marked with either the number or 1 2 or 3 dots. 
What do you have?


----------

